# home speakers for my car?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i recently bought a 1987 honda and i was planning on fixing up, im gonna start with the engine and performance first however. but for now the stereo speakers in the car are complete crap and have been blown out. my question is, can i use my old surround sound system speakers in the car? i think they are similar and i have no idea what the ohms and such are from the cars amp. but it doesn't have a cd slot just tape so thats how old it is :tongue:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

home speakers run at 8 ohms, car speakers run at 4 ohms, you could damage your radio if you did this.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

ah that sucks :sigh: well thanks for the info :wave:


----------

